# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  اذكر اسم المخطوط وأخبرك بمكان وجوده إن شاء الله.

## احمد موسى مصطفى

اذكر اسم المخطوط وأخبرك بمكان وجوده إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

جزاك الله خيرا
1-مخطوطات البلبل شرح مختصر الروضة
2- أقدم مخطوطة لزاد المستقنع

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 1-مخطوطات البلبل شرح مختصر الروضة
> 2- أقدم مخطوطة لزاد المستقنع


1. البلبل شرح مختصر الروضة ( في أصول الفقه الحنبلي ) للإمام سليمان بن عبد القوي بن عبد الكريم الصرصري الطوفي ( ت 716 هـ ):1. جامعة قاريونس ( بنغازي )
تحت رقم : 2 / 4 { 604 } .
بخط الحسني بن أحمد اليونيني، كتبت سنة 824 هـ، كتبت في 72 ورقة.
2. الجامعة الآسيوية ( كلكتا )
تحت رقم : 1 / 288 { 114  i }.
كتبت بخط محمد بن عبد الله ابن حامد الحنبلي في مكة سنة 1270 هـ، في 35 ورقة، كل ورقة 26 سطر تقريباً.
مصور في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية، تحت رقم: 773 ( أصول فقه ).

3. جامعة الملك عبد العزيز ( جُدَّة )
مصورة في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية، تحت رقم: 7401 / 1 ( أصول فقه ).
كتبت بخط أحمد بن عبد الله العسكري سنة 870 هـ في 285 ورقة، كل ورقة 28 سطر تقريباً.
وهناك نسخ أخرى للكتاب، منها: 
1. نسخة بلدية الاسكندرية، تحت رقم: 19 أصول.
2. نسخة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض، تحت رقم: 1837 .
3. نسخة جامعة برنستون بأمريكا، تحت رقم: 4658 .
ولعل إحدى هذه النسخ الثلاث مصورة عن البقية، فلينتبه لذلك.
وأقدم نسخةٍ لزاد المستقنع هي نسخة جامعة برنستون ( يهودا )، ومصورة في مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية بالرياض.
كتبت بخط نور الدين بن محمد الفِّصِّي البعلي مسكناً الحنبلي مذهباً القادري مسلكاً وانتهى من نسخها يوم الثلاثاء أواسط شهر جمادى الآخر سنة 1000 هـ في 68 ورقة، وهي مقابلة على نسخة نُقلت من خط المؤلف، وعليها تملكات لبعض الحنابلة.

----------


## علي الزيدي

الاخ الفاضل احمد موسى مصطفى 
جزاك الله على خدمتك ووسع لك من ابواب المعرفة
اطلب بيانات عن مخطوط 
الدرة المنتخبة فيما صح من الادوية المجربة
وذلك للحاجة الماسة 
سوال ارجو الاجابة عليه من اين  تستقي معرفتك بمواقع المخطوطات
اكرمك خير مكرم

----------


## مهدي المزيني

*الاخ الفاضل احمد موسى مصطفى 
جزاك الله خير على خدمتك لنا  
اطلب بيانات عن مخطوط 
مختصر المختار في مناقب الاخيار
لابن الاثير محمد بن محمد المحدث*

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> الاخ الفاضل احمد موسى مصطفى 
> جزاك الله على خدمتك ووسع لك من ابواب المعرفة
> اطلب بيانات عن مخطوط 
> الدرة المنتخبة فيما صح من الادوية المجربة
> وذلك للحاجة الماسة 
> سوال ارجو الاجابة عليه من اين  تستقي معرفتك بمواقع المخطوطات
> اكرمك خير مكرم


http://makhtotat.blogspot.com/2009/0...-post_275.html
وأما المخطوطات فمن فهارس المكتبات ومواقعها.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> *الاخ الفاضل احمد موسى مصطفى 
> جزاك الله خير على خدمتك لنا  
> اطلب بيانات عن مخطوط 
> مختصر المختار في مناقب الاخيار
> لابن الاثير محمد بن محمد المحدث*


لم أجد المختصر، الذي أعرفه هو الأصل : المختار من مناقب الأخيار.
ولعل أحد الإخوة يفيدكم عن المختصر.

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل أجد لديك مسند ابن عمر للطرسوسي

----------


## علي الزيدي

اكرمك الله خير مكرم 
الاخ احمد موسى مصطفى 
متعك الله بالصحة

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> هل أجد لديك مسند ابن عمر للطرسوسي


له نسختان :
الأولى : الظاهرية،{ مجموع 101 }، من ورقة 193 إلى ورقة 203 .
الثانية : الظاهرية، { حديث 387 }، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 199 إلى 210 . 
ولها مصورات بمركز جمعة الماجد - لا أدري إن كانت نفس النسخ التي ذكرتُها أم لا - تحت رقم : 236870، 237518 ، 245108 .
وانظر مقدمة أحمد راتب علموش - محقق الكتاب - .

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> اكرمك الله خير مكرم 
> الاخ احمد موسى مصطفى 
> متعك الله بالصحة


آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## عمر خلوف

جزاك الله خيراً
أسأل عن:
1- مخطوطات (جيش التوشيح) للسان الدين بن الخطيب
2- مخطوطات (التنبيهات الزينة على الغفلات العينية) للإشعافي
2- مخطوط (الشرح المغني لقصيدة عمرو الجني) لليعمري
وبارك الله في جهدك وعملك وعمرك

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

1- الرد على المعطلة للترمذي

2- ابطال التأويلات لابي يعلى

3- السنة لابي الشيخ

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جزاك الله خيراً
> أسأل عن:
> 1- مخطوطات (جيش التوشيح) للسان الدين بن الخطيب
> 2- مخطوطات (التنبيهات الزينة على الغفلات العينية) للإشعافي
> 2- مخطوط (الشرح المغني لقصيدة عمرو الجني) لليعمري
> وبارك الله في جهدك وعملك وعمرك


1. جيش التوشيح
لم أجد له نسخ، إلا ما ذكره محققوا الكتاب.
2. التنبيهات الزينية
وقفتُ له على نسختين:
الأولى : بمكتبة تشستربيتي، تحت رقم : 4841، في 73 ورقة، كتبت سنة 1021 هـ.
الثانية :  بمكتبة كلية سيلي أوك، تحت رقم : 631، في 21 ورقة، كتبت سنة 1306 هـ.
وكلا النسختين مصورتان بإدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية بالكويت.
http://mild-kw.net/makhtoot/open_mkh...kcrd_id=143767
http://mild-kw.net/makhtoot/open_mkh...kcrd_id=283519
3. الشرح المغني لليعمري : 
لم أجده، ولعله من المفقودات!

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> 1- الرد على المعطلة للترمذي
> 
> 2- ابطال التأويلات لابي يعلى
> 
> 3- السنة لابي الشيخ


1. الرد على المعطلة للحكيم الترمذي
له نسخة واحدة، بمكتبة بلدية الإسكندرية، تحت رقم : 3585، منها مصوّرة بمعهد المخطوطات العربية بالقاهرة.
ولعل هناك غيرها!
2. إبطال التأويلات
له نسخة بمكتبة دار صدام، تحت رقم : 10931، في 394 صفحة، كتبت سنة 1337 هـ.
وموجودة بمكتبة عباس العزاوي بالعراق.
وانظر وصفها في مقدمة الكتاب ( ت النجدي ) صـ 29 و30 .
ولا أعلم غيرها!
3. السنة لأبي الشيخ
لم أجد الكتاب!

----------


## أم التوائم

من عنده هذه:
*متن مقدمة الرسالة لابن أبي زيد القيرواني*

----------


## أم التوائم

??

----------


## يحيى النجدي

السلام عليكم ،
مخطوط مفاخر الاسلام ومباني الأحكام لابن مخلوف ؛
هناك نسخة لها في خزانة تطوان في المغرب ، وحصلت لها صورة في مجمع الماجد ، لكن فيها طموس كثيره وآثار للرطوبة في كثير منها؛ هل أجد عندك معلومات عن نسخة غيرها ؟ 
ولك مني الدعاء بالتوفيق والسداد.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> من عنده هذه:
> *متن مقدمة الرسالة لابن أبي زيد القيرواني*


الرسالة لابن أبي زيد لها عدة نسخ، معظمها بالمغرب، منها :
1. نسخة بالخزانة العامة بالرباط، تحت رقم: 710 d، في 188 ورقة، كل ورقة 11 سطر تقريباً، بمقاس 180 * 220، فرغ من نسخها يوم الخميس 2 ربيع النبوي - كذا! - سنة 1210 هـ، بخط مغربي لا بأس به.
2. نسخة أخرى، تحت رقم: 874 d، بخط سوداني مشكول، مبتور آخرها، في 95 ورقة، كل ورقة 11 سطر تقريباً، بمقاس 160 * 215.
3. نسخة ثالثة، تحت رقم: 1299 d، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 133 ب إلى 151 ب، كل ورقة 32 سطر تقريباً، بمقاس 200 * 275، بخط مغربي لا بأس به.
4. نسخة رابعة، تحت رقم: 1689 d، بخط أندلسي جميل، ومحلاة بالذهب والألوان، في 93 ورقة، كل ورقة 15 سطر، بمقاس 175 * 225.
5. نسخة خامسة، تحت رقم: 233 د، ضمن مجموع، من صفحة 16 إلى صفحة 121، كل ورقة 16 سطر.
6. نسخة سادسة، تحت رقم: 273 د، مبتورة الأول، ضمن مجموع، من صفحة 1 إلى صفحة 156، كل ورقة 16 سطر، كمل من نسخها في 13 شعبان سنة 1301 هـ.
7. نسخة سابعة، تحت رقم: 315 د، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 120 إلى ورقة 183، كل ورقة 14 سطر، كمل من نسخها في 25 صفر سنة 1288 هـ بخط أحمد بن أحمد الحنصالي.
8. نسخة ثامنة بالخزانة الكتانية، تحت رقم: 155 ( 5 ك )، في 796 صفحة، كل صفحة 6 أسطر، بمقاس 200 * 145، بخط مغربي سوداني مستحسن مبسوط ملون، وقع الفراغ من انتساخها يوم الاثنين 13 شعبان سنة 995 هـ على يد أحمد بن أبي بكر بن علي بن دنبسل، كتبها برسم سلطان كوكو بالسودان الغربي أسكى أبي عبد الله محمد بان....
ولها عدة نسخ أخرى غير ماذكرتُ، خآصة بالخزانة العامة وبقية مكتبات المغرب.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ،
> مخطوط مفاخر الاسلام ومباني الأحكام لابن مخلوف ؛
> هناك نسخة لها في خزانة تطوان في المغرب ، وحصلت لها صورة في مجمع الماجد ، لكن فيها طموس كثيره وآثار للرطوبة في كثير منها؛ هل أجد عندك معلومات عن نسخة غيرها ؟ 
> ولك مني الدعاء بالتوفيق والسداد.


لا أعلم غيرها، والبحث مستمر ....

----------


## أم التوائم

نفع الله بجهودكم

----------


## أم الحسنات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من سيادتكم الافادة بالحصول على نسخة أخرى من مخطوط بهجة العقول في شرح منهاج الأصول والمسول لمؤلفه ابن زهرة عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن يحيى الطرابلسي الشافعي 895 هجري /1489 ميلادي 
مكان النسخ غير معروف
الناسخ : المؤلف 
تاريخ النسخ 867 هجري
حيث أنني لم أحصل الا على نسخة واحدة فارجو منكم مساعدتي بالوصول الى نسخ أخرى و مكان تواجدها
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمد التطواني المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهأخي الفاضل، رجاء نود المساعدة، وأبحث عن مخطوطة" أزهار البستان في مناقب أبي محمد عبد الرحمان" لأبي زيد عبد الرحمان الفاسي. وبارك الله في مجهوداتك العلمية_​_

----------


## محمد الشامي

اريد مخطوطة شرح الايضاح العضدي لابن عصفور..
الايضاح العضدي نفسه للفارسي وهو محقق لكن اريد مخطوطة شرح ابن عصفور للاهمية وشكرا

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ثلاثون هفوة في الرد على الرافضة ناقصة من الاول .

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أحمد موسى مصطفى، أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا عى ما تقدمه لإخوانك الطلبة والباحثين
أخوك يرجو مساعدتك لمعرفة مواضع مخطوط الدرة المضيئة من خبر سيد الخليقة لأبي الفضل مسعود بن محمد جموع السجلماسي (تـ 1119هـ)، جزاك ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، اللهم آمين

----------


## كلية المعلمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة هذا الموضوع يحتاج إلى جهد عظيم وليس له إلا أمثالكم من الرجال الكبار العظام
كان الله في عونكم وسددكم وأيدكم وثبتكم ووفقكم
أبحث عن مخطوط بعنوان (( العسجد المنظوم في التاريخ والعلوم)) لمحمد حسن البصري
أين يمكن أن أجده؟
وجزاكم الله من الخيرات بلا عدد
وأمدكم من عنده بالعون والمدد

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

أعتذر منكم جميعاً لأني على سفر عند جدتي لزيارتها - وهي مريضة -، ولما أرجع سأجيبكم إن شآء الله.
نرجو منكم المسامحة، وقريباً سأكتب .!

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

توفيت جدتي صباح يوم الثلاثاء 19 رمضان سنة 1433 هـ، بعدما دخلت في غيبوبة كبدية، رحمها الله رحمةً واسعة.
وهي حاجة صالحة من المعمرات - من مواليد ذي الحجة سنة 1347 هـ - ، كانت تصلي دائماً، لا أظنها تركتْ صلاةً من الصلوات قط رغم كبر سنّها، وكانت تقيم الثلث الأخير من الليل كل ليلة، وكانت توقظني لصلاة الفجر كل ليلة.
فرحمها الله رحمةً واسعة، وأسكنها فسيح جناته.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> نفع الله بجهودكم


آمين.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

[quote=أم الحسنات;604711]  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من سيادتكم الافادة بالحصول على نسخة أخرى من مخطوط بهجة العقول في شرح منهاج الأصول والمسول لمؤلفه ابن زهرة عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن يحيى الطرابلسي الشافعي 895 هجري /1489 ميلادي 
مكان النسخ غير معروف
الناسخ : المؤلف 
تاريخ النسخ 867 هجري
حيث أنني لم أحصل الا على نسخة واحدة فارجو منكم مساعدتي بالوصول الى نسخ أخرى و مكان تواجدها
له نسخة بالظاهرية، وعنها مركز جمعة الماجد، وإدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية بالكويت.
كتبت في رمضان 867 هـ ، في 204 ورقة.
ولا أعلم غيرَها، ولعلها التي تقصدينها.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهأخي الفاضل، رجاء نود المساعدة، وأبحث عن مخطوطة" أزهار البستان في مناقب أبي محمد عبد الرحمان" لأبي زيد عبد الرحمان الفاسي. وبارك الله في مجهوداتك العلمية_​_


له نسخة بالخزانة العامة بالرباط، تحت رقم : 3980 ، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 1 إلى ورقة 60 ، مسطرته 25 ، مقياسه 300 / 205 ، بخط مغربي جيد.
ونسخة أخرى بالخزانة الملكية بالرباط، تحت رقم : 583 .

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> اريد مخطوطة شرح الايضاح العضدي لابن عصفور..
> الايضاح العضدي نفسه للفارسي وهو محقق لكن اريد مخطوطة شرح ابن عصفور للاهمية وشكرا


لم أجده.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> ثلاثون هفوة في الرد على الرافضة ناقصة من الاول .


من المؤلف ؟

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي أحمد موسى مصطفى، أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا عى ما تقدمه لإخوانك الطلبة والباحثين
> أخوك يرجو مساعدتك لمعرفة مواضع مخطوط الدرة المضيئة من خبر سيد الخليقة لأبي الفضل مسعود بن محمد جموع السجلماسي (تـ 1119هـ)، جزاك ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، اللهم آمين


ذكر الزركلي في الأعلام ( 7 / 220 ) أن الكتاب المذكور مخطوط بالرباط، برقم : 1018 ك.
ولم أجده في فهارس الخزانة العامة، فلعله في الخزانة الملكية أو غيرها.
وقد بحثتُ عنه كثيراً فلم أجده.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> توفيت جدتي صباح يوم الثلاثاء 19 رمضان سنة 1433 هـ، بعدما دخلت في غيبوبة كبدية، رحمها الله رحمةً واسعة.
> وهي حاجة صالحة من المعمرات - من مواليد ذي الحجة سنة 1347 هـ - ، كانت تصلي دائماً، لا أظنها تركتْ صلاةً من الصلوات قط رغم كبر سنّها، وكانت تقيم الثلث الأخير من الليل كل ليلة، وكانت توقظني لصلاة الفجر كل ليلة.
> فرحمها الله رحمةً واسعة، وأسكنها فسيح جناته.


رحمها الله رحمة واسعة, وجعل مثواها الجنة

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

اللهم آمين.

----------


## بيلسان محمد

السلام عليكم 
اريد مخطوط ""منتهى المرام في تحصيل مثير الغرام الى زيارة القدس والشام"للمؤلف: شمس الدين ابي ياسر محمد بن الشيخ المندي ابي ياسر عمار بن محمد المالكي .   وشكرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم 
> اريد مخطوط ""منتهى المرام في تحصيل مثير الغرام الى زيارة القدس والشام"للمؤلف: شمس الدين ابي ياسر محمد بن الشيخ المندي ابي ياسر عمار بن محمد المالكي .   وشكرا


له نسخة بمكتبة الدولة ببرلين، تحت رقم : 6097 ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 23 إلى 53 ، بخط إبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف بن أحمد بن الإمام المحلي، ولها صورة بمركز الملك فيصل.
وأظن له نسخة أخرى بالمكتبة الأحمدية بحلب.
وانظر الرابط :
http://wadod.org/vb/showpost.php?p=20408&postcount=2

----------


## خنساء

أشكر لك هذا الجهد القيم أخي أحمد,أريد أن أسألك عن مخطوطة شرح المعلقات لابن جني ففي مكتبة كاشف الغطاء في النجف توجد نسخة,فهل أستطيع الحصول على نسخ أخرى مشكورا؟

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أشكر لك هذا الجهد القيم أخي أحمد,أريد أن أسألك عن مخطوطة شرح المعلقات لابن جني ففي مكتبة كاشف الغطاء في النجف توجد نسخة,فهل أستطيع الحصول على نسخ أخرى مشكورا؟


لا أعلم غيرها!

----------


## بيلسان محمد

بارك الله فيك اخي ولكن هل من الممكن مساعدتي في احصول على نسخ المخطوطوشكرا

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تكرمتم مخطوطات كتاب إحياء علوم الدين من مخطوطات مكتبة مجلس شورى إيران ، فكنت قد حماتهها ثم حدث خطأ مني فحذفت من على الجهاز ثم حاولت تحميلها بعد ذلك فلم أتمكن ؛ فإنها مخطوات جيدة واضحة،  ربما واحدة منها كاملة ، وكذا إن كان عندكم مخطوطات من مواقع أخرى إضافية فجزاكم الله خيرا ، وأحسن الله إليكم !!!!!

----------


## يحيى النجدي

السلام عليكم ؛

المخطوط : المغازي
المؤلف :    الحاكم
هل لديك أي معلومة عنه!!

----------


## ناجي الدوسري

أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيراً 
مخطوط 
علل الترمذي الكبير وهل له نسخ 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الكلدي بن الكلدي

أبحث عن كتاب لمؤرج السدوسي : ( غريب القرآن ) فلم أجده ولعله مخطوط ، هل يتفضل أخونا بإفادتي عنه سواء كان كتاباً أو مخطوطًا ولو أمكن إحضار رابط التحميل وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## طالبة عقيدة

مخطوط النظر الى الله تعالى لابن وضاح

----------


## شريف الشرقاوي

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد أين توجد نسخ المخطوط : تعليقة ابن أرسلان على ألفية ابن مالك ، لأحمد بن حسين بن حسن الشافعي شهاب الدين أبو العباس المتوفى 844هـ  ؟ و يسمى كذلك : إعراب ألفية ابن مالك؟

----------


## خنساء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أخي أحمد موسى,أبحث عن نسخ مخطوطة شرح التنوير على سقط الزند,توجد عندي نسخة جامعة الملك سعود,ونسخة مركز الودود,فهل من نُسخٍ أخرى جُزيت خيراً؟

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> لو تكرمتم مخطوطات كتاب إحياء علوم الدين من مخطوطات مكتبة مجلس شورى إيران ، فكنت قد حماتهها ثم حدث خطأ مني فحذفت من على الجهاز ثم حاولت تحميلها بعد ذلك فلم أتمكن ؛ فإنها مخطوات جيدة واضحة،  ربما واحدة منها كاملة ، وكذا إن كان عندكم مخطوطات من مواقع أخرى إضافية فجزاكم الله خيرا ، وأحسن الله إليكم !!!!!


لا أدري كيف التحميل من الموقع المذكور.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ؛
> 
> المخطوط : المغازي
> المؤلف :    الحاكم
> هل لديك أي معلومة عنه!!


ليس لديّ أي معلومة عنه، يسر الله لكم.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> مخطوط النظر الى الله تعالى لابن وضاح


موجود بمكتبة حسن حسني، كما في الأعلام للزركلي 5 / 309 ، 7 / 133 ، ولكن ليس له أثرٌ الآن!
وانظري هذا الرابط : http://www.rayatalislah.com/article.php?id=64

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  أخي أحمد موسى,أبحث عن نسخ مخطوطة شرح التنوير على سقط الزند,توجد عندي نسخة جامعة الملك سعود,ونسخة مركز الودود,فهل من نُسخٍ أخرى جُزيت خيراً؟


له ثلاث طبعات قديمة، الأولى : سنة 1286 هـ.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%A9-1869%D9%85
 الطبعة الثانية : طبعة المطبعة الاعلامية بمصر سنة 1303 هـ :
الجزء الأول : http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...le=i003461.pdf
الجزء الثاني : http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...le=i004716.pdf
والطبعة الثالثة : بمطبعة مصطفى محمد بمصر سنة 1358 هـ ( انظري هذا الرابط : http://qadeem.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39868
ولا أعلم له نسخ غيرَ ما ذكرتِ.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

بقية طلبات الإخوة : أبحثُ عنها.

----------


## إسلام علاء

سؤال أخي الفاضل عن كتاب :
إسعاف المبطأ برجال الموطأ للسيوطي 

و جزاك الله خيراً و نفع بك و بارك في علمك

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الفاسي

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أرجو من الأخ أحمد أن يبحث  لي عن مخطوطات " النوازل الكبرى" لعبد القادر الفاسي الفهري ت 1091هـ و المعيار المعرب  للونشريسي و المفيد للحكام فيما يعرض لهم من نوازل الأحكام لأبي الوليد هشام الأزدي ت 606 هـ ولك من الله جزيل الجزاء.

----------


## قاهر الفرس

أخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته
أبحث  عن : حواشي عبد الحميد الشيرواني المكي الداغستاني على تحفة ابن حجر 
أين اجدها مخطوطة ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## إسلام علاء

> سؤال أخي الفاضل عن كتاب :
> إسعاف المبطأ برجال الموطأ للسيوطي 
> 
> و جزاك الله خيراً و نفع بك و بارك في علمك


للرفع يا أخوه

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

أرجو أن تدلني على أي مخطوط لم يحقق في أصول الفقه و خاصة أصول الفقه على مذهب السادة المالكية بغية تحقيقه لنيل درجة الماجستير.
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسام الكوفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخ احمد, ابحث عن مخطوط لابن هشام الانصاري عنوانه (موقد الاذهان وموقظ الوسنان) وهل في علمكم انه حقق من قبل؟

----------


## ابن خميس الحجري

أريد معرفة مكان مخطوط بعنوان (زهر البستان في دولة بني زيان)
وجازاك الله خيرا

----------


## اسامة حامد

اخي الكريم، اين اجد مخطوط التذكرة الايوبية

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيراً 
> مخطوط 
> علل الترمذي الكبير وهل له نسخ 
> بارك الله فيك


له نسخة واحدة بمكتبة أحمد الثالث بتركيا، تحت رقم : 530.
وهي مرفوعة على الشبكة : http://ar.wikisource.org/w/index.php...%AE.pdf&page=1
وانظر هذا الرابط : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....A8%D9%8A%D8%B1
وطبع بتحقيق حمزة ديب مصطفى، طبعة دار الأقصى، 
وطبع بتحقيق شيخنا صبحي السامرائي، والسيد أبو المعاطي النوري، ومحمود محمد خليل الصعيدي، طبعة عالم الكتب.
وقال الأستاذ محمد بن عبد الله السريِّع : "حقق في رسائل ماجستير في قسم السنة بكلية الشريعة في جامعة القصيم، ولم ينتهِ جميع الباحثين حتى الآن. "ا.هـ http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...73&postcount=2
وانظر للفائدة هذا الرابط : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=8202#post8202

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أبحث عن كتاب لمؤرج السدوسي : ( غريب القرآن ) فلم أجده ولعله مخطوط ، هل يتفضل أخونا بإفادتي عنه سواء كان كتاباً أو مخطوطًا ولو أمكن إحضار رابط التحميل وبارك الله فيك .


لـم أجده.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد أين توجد نسخ المخطوط : تعليقة ابن أرسلان على ألفية ابن مالك ، لأحمد بن حسين بن حسن الشافعي شهاب الدين أبو العباس المتوفى 844هـ  ؟ و يسمى كذلك : إعراب ألفية ابن مالك؟


لها نسخة في المكتبة الظاهرية ( ضمن مكتبة الأسد الوطنية ) بدمشق، تحت رقم : 24.
ولها مصوَّرة بالمكتبة المركزية بالرياض، تحت رقم : 1397، وبمركز جمعة الماجد بدبي، تحت رقم : 262783.
وهذه النسخة بخط أبي الفضل أحمد بن علي بن زهر الحنبلي، في 125 ورقة.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
>  أخي أحمد موسى,أبحث عن نسخ مخطوطة شرح التنوير على سقط الزند,توجد عندي نسخة جامعة الملك سعود,ونسخة مركز الودود,فهل من نُسخٍ أخرى جُزيت خيراً؟


ويوجد نسخة بمركز جمعة الماجد بدبي، تحت رقم : 224494، ولا أدري هل هي مصوّرة من النسخ التي معكِ أم لا ؟
وانظري هذين الرابطَين : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%A9-1869%D9%85
http://qadeem.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39868
وتلك روابط للكتاب طبعة المكتبة الاعلامية من موقع المصطفى :
الجزء الأول : http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...le=i003461.pdf
الجزء الثاني : http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...le=i004716.pdf

----------


## عمر سراحنة

مخطوط التذكرة الأيوبية .... موسى بن يوسف بن أحمد الأيوبي الأنصاري النّعمانيّ الشّافعيّ
الملقب بالأيوبي النّعماني
وهل هي محققة أم لا ....

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> سؤال أخي الفاضل عن كتاب :
> إسعاف المبطأ برجال الموطأ للسيوطي 
> 
> و جزاك الله خيراً و نفع بك و بارك في علمك


له نسخة في مكتبة الحرم المكي، تحت رقم : 688 حديث، في 23 ورقة، كتبت سنة 1109 هـ.
ونسخة ثانية بمكتبة الدولة ببرلين، تحت رقم : 9958، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 225 إلى ورقة 240 أ، كتبت سنة 1135 هـ.
ونسخة ثالثة بدار الكتب المصرية، تحت رقم : 685 مجاميع طلعت، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 247 إلى ورقة 280، كتبت سنة 1151 هـ.
ونسخة رابعة بالمكتبة السعيدية بالهند، تحت رقم : 24 Rijal ( 457 (، في 63 ورقة، كتبت سنة 1295 هـ.
ونسخة خامسة بمكتبة إزميرلي إسماعيل حقي بتركيا، تحت رقم : 35.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أرجو من الأخ أحمد أن يبحث  لي عن مخطوطات " النوازل الكبرى" لعبد القادر الفاسي الفهري ت 1091هـ و المعيار المعرب  للونشريسي و المفيد للحكام فيما يعرض لهم من نوازل الأحكام لأبي الوليد هشام الأزدي ت 606 هـ ولك من الله جزيل الجزاء.


النوازل الكبرى :
له نسخة في خزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 741، بخط علي بن الحاج العربي العصنوني سنة 1144 هـ، في 159 ورقة.
ونسخة ثانية بخزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 786، بخط مسعود بن محمد الورياغلي سنة 1223 هـ، في 86 ورقة.
ونسخة ثالثة بمكتبة الحرم النبوي بالمدينة، تحت رقم : 255 ( 120 )، في 250 صفحة.
ونسخة رابعة بخزانة ابن سودة بتازه، تحت رقم : 103، جزء منه.
ونسخة خامسة بخزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 1620 ( 7 )، جزء منه.
ونسخة سادسة بالمكتبة العامة بتطوان، تحت رقم : 1656، ضمن مجموع.
ونسخة سابعة بالمكتبة العامة بتطوان، تحت رقم : 1665، ضمن مجموع.
ونسخة ثامنة بالمكتبة الوطنية بباريس، تحت رقم : 5506، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 1 أ إلى ورقة 154 أ.
المعيار المعرب للونشريسي
له نسخة بالمكتبة الوطنية بمدريد، تحت رقم : 245، بخط المؤلف سنة 901 هـ.
والجزء الخامس بخط المؤلف، تحت رقم : 246، والجزء الثاني أيضاً بخط المؤلف، تحت رقم : 247.
ونسخة أخرى بزاوية الهامل بالجزائر، تحت رقم : 13، كتبت سنة 899 هـ.
ونسخة أخرى بمكتبة كبير بن فال بنواكشوط، تحت رقم : 1447، الجزء الأول، كتب سنة 901 هـ، في 372 صفحة.
ونسخة أخرى بخزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 480، الجزء السادس، بخط محمد بن إبراهيم التناجلي سنة 996 هـ، في 211 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بالمكتبة الوطنية بمدريد، الجزءان الأول والثاني، كُتبا سنة 1031 هـ، الجزء الأول : 337 ورقة، والثاني : 369 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بدار الكتب الوطنية بتونس، تحت رقم : 3440، الجزء الرابع، بخط جعفر بن عبد الله الحنفي سنة 1037 هـ، في 140 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بخزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 479، الأجزاء : الثاني والرابع والخامس والسادس، كتب الجزء الرابع : العربي بن أحمد بن مسعود السرايري سنة 1059 هـ، الجزء الثاني : 179 ورقة، الجزء الرابع : 217 ورقة، الجزء الخامس : 172 ورقة، الجزء السادس : 166 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بمكتبة الأمبروزيانا بميلانو، بخط أحمد بن عبد السلام بن أحمد الولهاني سنة 1062 هـ، في 126 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بالجمعية الآسيوية بكلكتا، تحت رقم : 960 ( 497 )، كتبت سنة 1086 هـ، في 224 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بدار الكتب الوطنية بتونس، تحت رقم : 3452، الجزء الثاني، بخط محمد بن محمد الشريف سنة 1086 هـ، في 127 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بمكتبة أهل حبت بشنقيط، تحت رقم : 293 أ، ش، الجزء الأول، بخط أحمد بن علي بن عمر سنة 1094 هـ، في 158 ورقة.
ونسخة أخرى بدار الكتب الوطنية بتونس، تحت رقم : 18281، الجزء الثالث، بخط عبد الله بن محمد العروي السوسي سنة 1098 هـ، في 207 ورقة.
وبقية النسخ الأخرى كتبت سنة 1100 هـ أو بعدها.
المفيد للحكام
له نسخة بالخزانة الصبيحية بسلا، تحت رقم : 384، بخط مسعود بن ياسين بن محمد السجتاني سنة 961 هـ، في 118 ورقة.
ونسخة ثانية بخزانة تمكروت بورزازات، تحت رقم : 1868، كتبت سنة 994 هـ.
ونسخة ثالثة بمتحف الجزائر، تحت رقم : 1364، كتبت سنة 1032 هـ، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 1 إلى ورقة 136.
ونسخة رابعة بالخزانة العامة بالرباط، تحت رقم : ( 1596 ) 877د، كتبت سنة 1057 هـ، في 117 ورقة.
ونسخة خامسة بخزانة ابن يوسف بمراكش، تحت رقم : 310 / 1 ، بخط مسعود بن عيسى المشاشتي الفزازي سنة 1156 هـ.
ونسخة سادسة بالمكتبة الوطنية بباريس، تحت رقم : 1074، كتبت سنة 1186 هـ، في 138 ورقة.
وبقية النسخ كتبت بعد سنة 1270.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته
> أبحث  عن : حواشي عبد الحميد الشيرواني المكي الداغستاني على تحفة ابن حجر 
> أين اجدها مخطوطة ؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا


لا أدري.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أرجو أن تدلني على أي مخطوط لم يحقق في أصول الفقه و خاصة أصول الفقه على مذهب السادة المالكية بغية تحقيقه لنيل درجة الماجستير.
> جزاك الله خيرا


لا أدري.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخ احمد, ابحث عن مخطوط لابن هشام الانصاري عنوانه (موقد الاذهان وموقظ الوسنان) وهل في علمكم انه حقق من قبل؟


انظر هذه الروابط :
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...le=m017542.pdf
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...le=m016163.pdf
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...le=m015983.pdf
http://digital-library.alquds-manusc...%A7%D8%AF.html
http://digital-library.alquds-manusc...%B1%D8%AF.html
http://digital-library.alquds-manusc...%B1%D8%AF.html
http://wqf.me/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%...8%D8%B1%D8%A9/
وله نسخة بمكتبة تشستربيتي بإيرلندا، تحت رقم : 3407، ضمن مجموع : من ورقة 10 ب إلى ورقة 15، انتهى من كتابتها 3 ذي القعدة سنة 904 هـ.
ذكر أحد الإخوة أن الكتاب طبع بتحقيق د. علي فودة، ونشر في مجلة كلية الآداب بالرياض سنة 1980م.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أريد معرفة مكان مخطوط بعنوان (زهر البستان في دولة بني زيان)
> وجازاك الله خيرا


له نسخة بمكتبة جامعة مانشستر بإنجلترا، تحت رقم : 283.
وانظر مجلة الفضاء المغاربي، العدد الرابع، أكتوبر 2007م، (( مخطوط زهر البستان في الدولة بني زيان قراءة وصفية )).

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> مخطوط التذكرة الأيوبية .... موسى بن يوسف بن أحمد الأيوبي الأنصاري النّعمانيّ الشّافعيّ
> الملقب بالأيوبي النّعماني
> وهل هي محققة أم لا ....





> اخي الكريم، اين اجد مخطوط التذكرة الايوبية


له نسخة في مكتبة الدولة ببرلين، تحت رقم : 9887.
وقال الزركلي : (( واطلعتُ على الجزء الأخير من التذكرة الأيوبية وهي بخطه كاملة في مخطوطات الظاهرية. ))ا.هـ
الأعلام 7 / 332.
ولم أرها مطبوعة.

----------


## عابد ملا أحمد

الأخ الفاضل أحمد موسى مصطفى
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الخدمة العظيمة
ممكن تخبرني بأماكن تواجد هذه المخطوطات:

1_ روضة المتكلمين في أصول الدين للغزنوي.
2_ العقيدة الغزنوية.
3_ المنتقى من روضة المتكلمين للغزنوي.
4_ كتاب روضة اختلاف العلماء للغزنوي.

وشكرا لك

----------


## عابد ملا أحمد

أرجو المساعدة اخي الفاضل أحمد موسى مصطفى

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> الأخ الفاضل أحمد موسى مصطفى
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الخدمة العظيمة
> ممكن تخبرني بأماكن تواجد هذه المخطوطات:
> 
> 1_ روضة المتكلمين في أصول الدين للغزنوي.
> 2_ العقيدة الغزنوية.
> 3_ المنتقى من روضة المتكلمين للغزنوي.
> 4_ كتاب روضة اختلاف العلماء للغزنوي.
> 
> وشكرا لك


1. روضة المتكلمين
له نسخة بمركز جمعة الماجد بدبي، تحت رقم : 245707، بخط محمدي بن المصطفى، في 31 ورقة.
وله نسخة أخرى، تحت رقم : 91 عقائد، بعنوان : أصول الدين، مع اختلاف بسيط مع سابقتها في المقدمة والفصل الأول لكن باقيها مطابقةٌ لها تماماً، بخط أحمد بن أبي الخير المرحومي سنة 1139، في 24 ورقة، وعن هذه النسخة طُبع الكتاب بدار البشائر الإسلامية بتحقيق وتعليق د. عمر وفيق الداعوق.  
وبقية الكتب التي ذكرتَها لـم أجدها.
ولكن : هناك مجموعة في المكتبة الخديوية بالقاهرة، في مجلّد بخط محمَّد الدرندي كتبها سنة 850، فيها : بحر الكلام لأبي المعين النسفي ( ت 508 )، وعقائد الغزنوي، وعقائد أبي جعفر الطحاوي.

----------


## عابد ملا أحمد

ألف شكر لك أخي الحبيب احمد موسى مصطفى
هل بامكاني الحصول على نسخة من روضة المتكلمين 
الموجودة في مركز جمعة الماجد بدبي، تحت رقم : 245707؟

مع التقدير لحضرتك

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> ألف شكر لك أخي الحبيب احمد موسى مصطفى
> هل بامكاني الحصول على نسخة من روضة المتكلمين 
> الموجودة في مركز جمعة الماجد بدبي، تحت رقم : 245707؟
> 
> مع التقدير لحضرتك


انظر هذا الرابط :
http://www.almajidcenter.org/ar/page2.php?pid=services

----------


## أبوهمدان الهمداني

السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل أبحث عن مخطوط رجال البخاري(الهداية والإرشاد في معرفة أهل الثقة والسداد) للكلاباذي
فهل تستطيع مساعدتي؟
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم
> أخي الفاضل أبحث عن مخطوط رجال البخاري(الهداية والإرشاد في معرفة أهل الثقة والسداد) للكلاباذي
> فهل تستطيع مساعدتي؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا


له نسخة بدار الكتب المصرية، تحت رقم : 76، جزءان : أول وثاني، في 381 ورقة، كتبت سنة 544، والجزء الأول بأوله نقص.
ونسخة أخرى، تحت رقم : 16، في 215 ورقة، كتبت سنة 825.
ونسخة ثالثة بالمكتبة السعيدية بالهند، تحت رقم : 460 رجال، في 142 ورقة، كتبت سنة 820.

----------


## نعمان الحنفي

عندي مخطوطة ناقصه عنوانها "ذكر الخفي"  المنسوب لخواجه محمد معصوم سرهندي نقشبندي، المتوفي سنه 1079ه
فهل تدلني عن اماكن تواجد هذا المخطوطة. شكرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> عندي مخطوطة ناقصه عنوانها "ذكر الخفي"  المنسوب لخواجه محمد معصوم سرهندي نقشبندي، المتوفي سنه 1079ه
> فهل تدلني عن اماكن تواجد هذا المخطوطة. شكرا


لا أدري.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الفاسي

> النوازل الكبرى :
> له نسخة في خزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 741، بخط علي بن الحاج العربي العصنوني سنة 1144 هـ، في 159 ورقة.
> ونسخة ثانية بخزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 786، بخط مسعود بن محمد الورياغلي سنة 1223 هـ، في 86 ورقة.
> ونسخة ثالثة بمكتبة الحرم النبوي بالمدينة، تحت رقم : 255 ( 120 )، في 250 صفحة.
> ونسخة رابعة بخزانة ابن سودة بتازه، تحت رقم : 103، جزء منه.
> ونسخة خامسة بخزانة القرويين بفاس، تحت رقم : 1620 ( 7 )، جزء منه.
> ونسخة سادسة بالمكتبة العامة بتطوان، تحت رقم : 1656، ضمن مجموع.
> ونسخة سابعة بالمكتبة العامة بتطوان، تحت رقم : 1665، ضمن مجموع.
> ونسخة ثامنة بالمكتبة الوطنية بباريس، تحت رقم : 5506، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 1 أ إلى ورقة 154 أ.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد وأعتذر عن التأخر في الرد

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

آمين، وإياكم.
لا عليكم.

----------


## كلية المعلمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة هذا الموضوع يحتاج إلى جهد عظيم وليس له إلا أمثالكم من الرجال الكبار العظام
كان الله في عونكم وسددكم وأيدكم وثبتكم ووفقكم
أبحث عن مخطوط بعنوان (( العسجد المنظوم في التاريخ والعلوم)) لمحمد حسن البصري
أين يمكن أن أجده؟
وجزاكم الله من الخيرات بلا عدد
وأمدكم من عنده بالعون والمدد

----------


## كلية المعلمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبحث عن كتابين نسخة pdf وهما:
1- مناقب الأبرار في مقامات الأخيار للإمام محمد بن الحسن الحسيني الشافعي ت 776هـ
2- در السحابة في بيان مواضع وفيات الصحابة للإمام رضي الدين الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الصغاني ت 577هـ 

وإن لم يتوفر pdf ، فما هي الدار التي طبعتهما؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبحث عن مخطوط "الدرّ المنظوم" لأبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن هشام اللخمي السبتي الإشبيلي
وقد ذكره الدكتور المغربي "محمد يسّف" في كتابه "المصنفات المغربية في السيرة النبوية ومصنفوها" إحالة عن المستشرق الألماني "بروكلمان" وأنه من مصورات الاسكوريال تحت رقم 1736، والتي توجد مصورات عنها بالمكتبة الوطنية بالرباط ببلدي المغرب،وبالفعل سافرت إلى هناك، وتكبدت عناء السفر وطوله، لكني صدمت لما لم أجد لهذا المخطوط وجودا أصلا ضمن فرهرست الاسكوريال كلها لا تحت الرقم المذكور ولا تحت غيره، فإلى الله المشتكى، وقد أنزلت حاجتي بكم بعد الله والدعاء رجاء أن أجد لهذا المخطوط ذكرا. جزاكم ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.
وهذا بريدي لمن أراد التواصل معي.
twittta@gmail.com

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حقيقة هذا الموضوع يحتاج إلى جهد عظيم وليس له إلا أمثالكم من الرجال الكبار العظام
> كان الله في عونكم وسددكم وأيدكم وثبتكم ووفقكم
> أبحث عن مخطوط بعنوان (( العسجد المنظوم في التاريخ والعلوم)) لمحمد حسن البصري
> أين يمكن أن أجده؟
> وجزاكم الله من الخيرات بلا عدد
> وأمدكم من عنده بالعون والمدد


الذي أعرفه أن العسجد المنظوم لعبد الله الغالبي ( ت 1276 )، فإن كان هو : فيمكنك تحميل المخطوط من هنا :
http://www.mediafire.com/?nwnbzzcdhba
والله أعلم.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أبحث عن كتابين نسخة pdf وهما:
> 1- مناقب الأبرار في مقامات الأخيار للإمام محمد بن الحسن الحسيني الشافعي ت 776هـ
> 2- در السحابة في بيان مواضع وفيات الصحابة للإمام رضي الدين الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن الصغاني ت 577هـ 
> 
> وإن لم يتوفر pdf ، فما هي الدار التي طبعتهما؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


الكتاب الأول : لا أدري.
الكتاب الثاني : رفعه الأستاذ ( أبو يعلى البيضاوي ) ضمن سلسلته : عمل من طب لمن حب، يمكنك تحميله من هذا الرابط ( رابط مباشر ) :
http://archive.org/download/abu_yaal...ba_saghani.pdf

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أبحث عن مخطوط "الدرّ المنظوم" لأبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن هشام اللخمي السبتي الإشبيلي
> وقد ذكره الدكتور المغربي "محمد يسّف" في كتابه "المصنفات المغربية في السيرة النبوية ومصنفوها" إحالة عن المستشرق الألماني "بروكلمان" وأنه من مصورات الاسكوريال تحت رقم 1736، والتي توجد مصورات عنها بالمكتبة الوطنية بالرباط ببلدي المغرب،وبالفعل سافرت إلى هناك، وتكبدت عناء السفر وطوله، لكني صدمت لما لم أجد لهذا المخطوط وجودا أصلا ضمن فرهرست الاسكوريال كلها لا تحت الرقم المذكور ولا تحت غيره، فإلى الله المشتكى، وقد أنزلت حاجتي بكم بعد الله والدعاء رجاء أن أجد لهذا المخطوط ذكرا. جزاكم ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.
> وهذا بريدي لمن أراد التواصل معي.
> twittta@gmail.com


لم أجده.
ويبدو أنها من تفرّدات بروكلمان، فالمؤلَّف لم يذكره عمر كحالة ولا الزركلي، ولم أجده في كشف الظنون، فضلاً عن الفهارس.

----------


## أبو رامه

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن مخطوط بعنوان ( مسائل الخلاف) أو ( المسائل الخلافية) لابن إياز البغدادي.

----------


## منصور مهران

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، وبعد،

فأنشد عن المخطوطات المغربية لكتاب ( الأصول ) لابن السراج :
الموجودة في معهد المخطوطات العربية 
شاكراً لكم ومقدراً


*

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم
> أبحث عن مخطوط بعنوان ( مسائل الخلاف) أو ( المسائل الخلافية) لابن إياز البغدادي.


نرجو التوضيح أكثر بذكر اسم الكتاب كاملاً، وفي أيِّ علمٍ هو، ونسب المؤلف.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> *
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، وبعد،
> 
> فأنشد عن المخطوطات المغربية لكتاب ( الأصول ) لابن السراج :
> الموجودة في معهد المخطوطات العربية 
> شاكراً لكم ومقدراً
> 
> 
> *


له نسخة بخزانة ابن يوسف بمراكش، تحت رقم : 399.
ونسخة بالخزانة العامة بالرباط، تحت رقم : 326.
ومعهد المخطوطات العربية عنده مصوَّرة نسخة المتحف البريطاني.

----------


## أبو رامه

جمال الدين الحسين بن بدر بن إياز البغدادي
في علم النحو
أما اسم الكتاب فتارة يقول مسائل الخلاف وأخرى يقول المسائل الخلافية

----------


## منصور مهران

> له نسخة بخزانة ابن يوسف بمراكش، تحت رقم : 399.
> ونسخة بالخزانة العامة بالرباط، تحت رقم : 326.
> ومعهد المخطوطات العربية عنده مصوَّرة نسخة المتحف البريطاني.



شكر الله لك
وأثابك خيراً وزادك فضلاً

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جمال الدين الحسين بن بدر بن إياز البغدادي
> في علم النحو
> أما اسم الكتاب فتارة يقول مسائل الخلاف وأخرى يقول المسائل الخلافية


لم أجده.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> شكر الله لك
> وأثابك خيراً وزادك فضلاً


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

وفقكم الباري
هل يمكنكم إخباري عن أمكنة تواجد هذا المخطوط أحسن الله إليكم
الدر المنظوم فى مبادئ مشاهير العلوم للزرقاني

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> وفقكم الباري
> هل يمكنكم إخباري عن أمكنة تواجد هذا المخطوط أحسن الله إليكم
> الدر المنظوم فى مبادئ مشاهير العلوم للزرقاني


له نسخة بالمكتبة الأزهرية، برقم : 2995.
يمكنكم تحميلها من هذا الرابط : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36958

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

> له نسخة بالمكتبة الأزهرية، برقم : 2995.
> يمكنكم تحميلها من هذا الرابط : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36958


أحسن الله إليكم
هل له نسخ أخرى في العالم؟ أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم لأسجله بالكلية بعد غد إن شاء الرحيم الرحمن

----------


## غراس السنابل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..


أبحث عن مخطوطين اثنين:

1- تفسير سورة الرحمن / حمامجي زاده
2- فوائد تتعلق بالبسملة والحمدلة / محمد بن اسماعيل الأنطاكي


كلاهما وجدت لهما نسخة واحدة في جامعة الملك سعود، إن أمكن أريد نسخ أخرى غير المذكورة..
وإن كان لديكم علم هل حُققت أم لا، لأني بحثت ولم أجد..
وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أحسن الله إليكم
> هل له نسخ أخرى في العالم؟ أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم لأسجله بالكلية بعد غد إن شاء الرحيم الرحمن


في الحقيقة لم أجد غيرها؛ وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> أبحث عن مخطوطين اثنين:
> 
> 1- تفسير سورة الرحمن / حمامجي زاده
> 2- فوائد تتعلق بالبسملة والحمدلة / محمد بن اسماعيل الأنطاكي
> 
> 
> ...


لا أدري.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله الجنة

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جزاكم الله الجنة


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## أبوغفران

السلام عليكم
أفيدكم أننى من الصين الشعبية من منطقة سينكانغ (تركستان الشرقية)  ادرس فى مرحلة ماجستير فى قسم التاريخ الاسلامي فى المدينة المنورة, اتممت مرحلة المنهجية ولله الحمد. أقدم الآن للموضوع للقسم, ولذلك أريد من الأساتذ العرب الكرام أن يساعدونى لهذ القضية, لأنى لاأعلم طريقة تحصيل المخطوطات . المطلوب يعنى : الحصول للمخطوطات العربية فى تاريخ الاسلامي سيرة او غيها المتعلق للتاريخ. أدعوكم لوجه الله .

----------


## احسان مقدس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
انني اسئل عن مخطوطة باسم «الادوية الموجودة في كل مكان» من مولفات ابوبكر محمد بن زكريا الرازي

----------


## أبوغفران

احمد موسى مصطفى :
ساعدنى أرجوك بالله ان تحصل لي مخطوطات المتعلق بالتاريخ الاسلامي. رقمي الجوال. 00966509456096

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الحبيب أحمد موسى مصطفى جزاكم الله الجنة ووفقكم للخير كله
أرجو حبيبي في الله أن تدلوني عن مكان تواجد هذا المخطوط وفقكم ربي لكل خير وفضيلة
اسم المخطوط :بلوغ المرام من سيرة ابن هشام لأبي بكر علي بن حجة رحمه الله
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بن خضر الغامدي

> اذكر اسم المخطوط وأخبرك بمكان وجوده إن شاء الله.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي المبارك المفضال:

المخطوط: رؤوس المسائل وخلاف الأئمة،  للقاضي ابي يعلى.

اعلى الله شأنك، وجعلك من الحامدين.


وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

> السلام عليكم
> أفيدكم أننى من الصين الشعبية من منطقة سينكانغ (تركستان الشرقية)  ادرس فى مرحلة ماجستير فى قسم التاريخ الاسلامي فى المدينة المنورة, اتممت مرحلة المنهجية ولله الحمد. أقدم الآن للموضوع للقسم, ولذلك أريد من الأساتذ العرب الكرام أن يساعدونى لهذ القضية, لأنى لاأعلم طريقة تحصيل المخطوطات . المطلوب يعنى : الحصول للمخطوطات العربية فى تاريخ الاسلامي سيرة او غيها المتعلق للتاريخ. أدعوكم لوجه الله .


تفضل أخي الحبيب
الرقم التسلسلي ... 75619
الفن ... تاريخ
عنوان المخطوط ... الدر المنظوم في اخبار ملوك الروم
عنوان المخطوط ... تاريخ ملوك الروم
اسم المؤلف ... متى القبرصي, جيفالا
اسم الشهرة ... جيفالا
تاريخ الوفاة ... ؟
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المخطوطات
اسم الدولة ... الكويت
اسم المدينة ... الكويت
رقم الحفظ ... 668 م ك عن الظاهريه 266 تاريخ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه الظاهريه
اسم الدولة ... سوريا
اسم المدينة ... دمشق
رقم الحفظ ... 6691

أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتك أخي الحبيب

----------


## أبوغفران

> تفضل أخي الحبيب
> الرقم التسلسلي ... 75619
> الفن ... تاريخ
> عنوان المخطوط ... الدر المنظوم في اخبار ملوك الروم
> عنوان المخطوط ... تاريخ ملوك الروم
> اسم المؤلف ... متى القبرصي, جيفالا
> اسم الشهرة ... جيفالا
> تاريخ الوفاة ... ؟
> نسخه في العالم
> ...


السلام عليك
أبو سعد المراكشى
شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن لا اعرف كيفية الحصول هذه المخطوطات , هل يمكن إرسالها والمساعدة أيضا لأخذها من مراكز المخطوطات؟

----------


## أبوغفران

أبو سعد المراكشى  هذه المخطوط التي ذكرتها مؤلفها مسيح ؟ انا شعرت هكذا. هل يمكن أن يكون مؤلف  من الاسلامين.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم
> أفيدكم أننى من الصين الشعبية من منطقة سينكانغ (تركستان الشرقية)  ادرس فى مرحلة ماجستير فى قسم التاريخ الاسلامي فى المدينة المنورة, اتممت مرحلة المنهجية ولله الحمد. أقدم الآن للموضوع للقسم, ولذلك أريد من الأساتذ العرب الكرام أن يساعدونى لهذ القضية, لأنى لاأعلم طريقة تحصيل المخطوطات . المطلوب يعنى : الحصول للمخطوطات العربية فى تاريخ الاسلامي سيرة او غيها المتعلق للتاريخ. أدعوكم لوجه الله .





> احمد موسى مصطفى :
> ساعدنى أرجوك بالله ان تحصل لي مخطوطات المتعلق بالتاريخ الاسلامي. رقمي الجوال. 00966509456096


لا أدري والله، يسر الله لكم ووفقكم.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> انني اسئل عن مخطوطة باسم «الادوية الموجودة في كل مكان» من مولفات ابوبكر محمد بن زكريا الرازي


لا أدري.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخ الحبيب أحمد موسى مصطفى جزاكم الله الجنة ووفقكم للخير كله
> أرجو حبيبي في الله أن تدلوني عن مكان تواجد هذا المخطوط وفقكم ربي لكل خير وفضيلة
> اسم المخطوط :بلوغ المرام من سيرة ابن هشام لأبي بكر علي بن حجة رحمه الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا


له نسخة بأوقاف بغداد، تحت رقم : 1023، في 208 ورقة، نسخة متقنة.
ونسخة أخرى بتشستربيتي، تحت رقم : 5166، الجزء الأول، في 190 ورقة.
ونسخة ثالثة بمكتبة الدولة ببرلين، تحت رقم : *9568.
*ونسخة رابعة بالمكتبة الغربية بالجامع الكبير بصنعاء، ضمن مجموع رقم : 94.
وقال الزركلي : (( بلوغ المرام من سيرة ابن هشام - خ 9، في خزانة كايتاني، كتب سنة 833 هـ )). الأعلام ( 2 / 67 ).

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي المبارك المفضال:
> 
> المخطوط: رؤوس المسائل وخلاف الأئمة،  للقاضي ابي يعلى.
> 
> اعلى الله شأنك، وجعلك من الحامدين.
> 
> 
> وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


له عدة نسخ بمركز الملك فيصل بالرياض، ولا أعلم غيرها.

----------


## أبوغفران

أستاذ أحمد موسى مصطفى هل يمكن للحصول مخطوطة تاريخ الدول والخلفاء؟ مؤلفها أحمد بن طولون. ساعدنى بها.

----------


## ابوعمار الرحيلي

الاوراق 

للصولي

وما الطريقة للحصول عليها

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> الاوراق 
> 
> للصولي
> 
> وما الطريقة للحصول عليها


له نسخة بدار الكتب المصرية، تحت رقم : 3530، بقلم معتاد، ناقصة من الأول.
ونسخة أخرى نُسختْ من السابقة، تحت رقم : 2814، بقلم معتاد، بخط محمود مصطفى، فرغ من كتابتها في 20 رمضان سنة 1313.
ونسخة ثالثة بالمكتبة الأزهرية، تحت رقم : 487، جزآن في مجلدين، بقلم مشرقي قديم، بأوله نقص، بخط محمد عبد الله الزمراني سنة 1309، الجزء الأول : 184 ورقة، والجزء الثاني : 113 ورقة.
وهناك طبعة قديمة للكتاب، في ثلاثة مجلدات، طبع مطبعة الصاوي بالقاهرة من سنة 1934م إلى سنة 1936م، وهي محفوظة بالمكتبة الأزهرية، تحت رقم : 4502.

----------


## أبوغفران

تاريخ الدول والخلفاء لأحمد بن طولون . أين توجد هذه المخطوطة؟

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> تاريخ الدول والخلفاء لأحمد بن طولون . أين توجد هذه المخطوطة؟


لعلك تقصد : تاريخ الدول الإسلامية لابن الطولوني، فإن كان هو فله نسخة بالخزانة الملكية بالرباط، تحت رقم : 3150.
وأما الاسم الذي ذكرتَه : فلا أدري.

----------


## أبوغفران

> لعلك تقصد : تاريخ الدول الإسلامية لابن الطولوني، فإن كان هو فله نسخة بالخزانة الملكية بالرباط، تحت رقم : 3150.
> وأما الاسم الذي ذكرتَه : فلا أدري.


أنا لاأعرف جيدا. ممكن هذه المخطوط , هل يمكن أن ترسل لي معلومات كاملا منها . أين توجد ؟ من مؤلفها ؟ هل حقق أم لا؟ شكرا لكم.

----------


## محمد الحنبلي

أقدم مخطوطة لشرح الأزهري على الآجرومية . (قبل عام 1000 هـ)

----------


## بن خضر الغامدي

> له عدة نسخ بمركز الملك فيصل بالرياض، ولا أعلم غيرها.


 نفع الله بكم، وجزاكم خيرا.

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أقدم مخطوطة لشرح الأزهري على الآجرومية . (قبل عام 1000 هـ)


للأسف لم أجد ما هو على شرطِك!

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> نفع الله بكم، وجزاكم خيرا.
> 
> وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## أبوغفران

الى أحمد موسى مصطفى !
السلام عليكم أين توجد هذه المخطوطة سيرى البشرى فى السير الكبرى؟ هل حقق أم لا؟ ساعدنى فيها. هي لملا علي قارئ.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> الى أحمد موسى مصطفى !
> السلام عليكم أين توجد هذه المخطوطة سيرى البشرى فى السير الكبرى؟ هل حقق أم لا؟ ساعدنى فيها. هي لملا علي قارئ.


ممكن ضبط أكثر لاسم الكتاب ؟

----------


## أبوغفران

عن  وْا ُ ناْل  م  خُ ط  وطِ: سير البشرى في السيرالكبرىاُلم  ؤلِّف: علي بن سلطان م  ح  مد القاري،.( الحنفي ت١٠١٤ ه/ ١٦٠٦ م ( ٢٣٧٣ ع  دد الأَو رْاقِ  وقِيا  سات  ها: ١٦٢ ،الورقة(٢٣,٥× ٣٢,٢ ) الكتابة ( ١٣,١ ×٢٠,٢).( عدد الأسطر ( ٣٥أوُله: بِسمِ اللَّهِ الرحمَنِ الرحِيمِ ، وهوالعلي العظيم،الحمد لله الذي تجلى لظهوروجوده، وتحلىبلطفه وجوده، وجعلالكائنات مرائيأنوار شهوده... أما بعدفيقول المفتقرإلى بِرربه الباري علي بنسلطان م  ح  مد القاري:...آخِره:... والملطاط: حافة الوادي، وساحلالبحر، والسبل: بالتحريك، المطر، وعدلبكسر العيننظير ومثل. البخاري فيتاريخه،وابن سعد. كذا وجدنا بخطالمؤلف رحمهالله، وقدقوبل على خطه على قدرالطاقة،والحمد للهوحده، وصلى الله على منلانبي بعده.
ملا  ح َ ظْات: الناسخ: م  ح  مد بن عبد الله.

----------


## حسان الأشهب

مخطوط تعليق الطلاق بالولادة لابن رجب، وإذا تكرمت علي كيف أستطيع الحصول على نسخ المخطوط بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> مخطوط تعليق الطلاق بالولادة لابن رجب، وإذا تكرمت علي كيف أستطيع الحصول على نسخ المخطوط بارك الله فيك


له نسخة بمكتبة الفاتح في السليمانية بإستنبول برقم : 5318.
ويمكنكم الحصول عليها عن طريق الأخ : أبو الحسن العاصي، ويمكنكم مراسلته عن طريق هذا الايميل :
al.aseesat@gmail.com

----------


## حسان الأشهب

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك، وجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك، وجزاك عنا كل خير


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## ابوعمار الرحيلي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## هيا ناصر علي

السلام عليكم اذا سمحت يا استاذ أحمد انا محتاجة الى معرفة :
1ـ أماكن وجود نسخ مخطوط سنن ابن ماجه وخاصة المكتبة المحمودية 
2ـ جزء من رواية ابي علي الحسن بن احمد بن ابراهيم بن شاذان 
3ـ الجزء الول والثاني من حديث ابن المظفر عن حاجب بن اركين 
4ـ الجزء الثاني من امالي ابي عمرو ابن السماك رواية ابي عمر بن مهدي 
علما بان هذه الاجزاء الثلاثة الاخيرة موجود على الشاملة ولكن احتاج الى المخطوط للاطلاع عليها لاثباتها في الرسالة .
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في موازيين حسناتك

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم اذا سمحت يا استاذ أحمد انا محتاجة الى معرفة :
> 1ـ أماكن وجود نسخ مخطوط سنن ابن ماجه وخاصة المكتبة المحمودية 
> 2ـ جزء من رواية ابي علي الحسن بن احمد بن ابراهيم بن شاذان 
> 3ـ الجزء الول والثاني من حديث ابن المظفر عن حاجب بن اركين 
> 4ـ الجزء الثاني من امالي ابي عمرو ابن السماك رواية ابي عمر بن مهدي 
> علما بان هذه الاجزاء الثلاثة الاخيرة موجود على الشاملة ولكن احتاج الى المخطوط للاطلاع عليها لاثباتها في الرسالة .
> وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في موازيين حسناتك


بخصوص الأجزاء الحديثية : لا أدري.
وأما السنن لابن ماجَهْ؛ فله عدة نسخ مخطوطة موجودة على النت، منها :
1. نسخة المكتبة المحمودية، تحت رقم : 856 حديث، وهي بخط *الحاج محمد بن الحاج حسن الكانقري مسقطاً، والقسطنطيني موطناً، الحنفي مذهباً، والماتريدي اعتقاداً ومشرباً، كتبها سنة 1179.
ويمكنكم تحميلها من هنا : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...4+%E3%C7%CC%E5
2. نسخة المكتبة الوطنية بباريس، وهي نسخة نفيسةٌ جداً، كتبت سنة 730، مقابلة على أصل مسموع على ابن باقا، وبأصل الحافظ المنذري، وعليها عدة سماعات، منها : سماع على الحافظ الذهبي بقراءة الحافظ عماد الدين ابن السراج، وسماع على الحافظ المزي وابن جماعة، وسماع كامل لسالم السنهوري على النجم الغيطي، وسماعات أخرى كثيرة.
ويمكنكم تحميل هذه النسخة من هنا : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...4+%E3%C7%CC%E5
3. نسخة مكتبة عارف حكمت : وهي مقابلة سنة 1136.
ويمكنكم تحميلها من هنا : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33477
4. نسخة المكتبة التيمورية الملحقة بدار الكتب المصرية، تحت رقم : 522، وهي نسخة نفيسةٌ جداً، بخط ابن قدامة وقد قابله على أصل بخط محمد بن طاهر المقدسي، وعليها سماعات لابن قدامة وللمزي والذهبي وابن البرزالي والعلائي والضياء المقدسي وغيرهم.
ويمكنكم تحميل هذه النسخة من هنا : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...t=29118&page=2
والتكملة هنا : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...t=29118&page=3
5. ونسخة مكتبة الغازي خسروبك بسراييفو، ولكني لا أعرف بياناتها.
ويمكنكم تحميلها من هنا : http://wqf.me/%D9%856588-%D9%85%D8%A...D%D9%85%D8%AF/
*ــــ
وقد طبعها الشيخ عصام موسى هادي في دار الصِّدِّيق معتمداً على النسخة التيمورية، ونسخة مراد ملا { 1 }، ونسخة المكتبة الوطنية بباريس، ونسخة المكتبة المحمودية، ونسخة مكتبة عارف حكمت، ونسخة المكتبة الأزهرية { 2 }. 
ــــــــــــ
{ 1 } نسخة مراد ملا بتركيا، وهي بخط الإمام ابن النجار، وعليها سماع على ابن باقا، وهي نسخةٌ نفيسةٌ جداً.
{ 2 } نسخة المكتبة الأزهرية بالقاهرة، وهي نسخة متأخرة، لا يُعلَم ناسخُها ولا تاريخ نسخها.

----------


## هيا ناصر علي

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات
اسال الله ان يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات
> اسال الله ان يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## أبوغفران

ذخائر العقبى فى مناقب ذوي القربى" أحمد بن عبد الله الطبري .
 من أين أحصل هذا المخطوط؟ هل حقق ام لا؟ او المطبوع؟ جزاكم الله خيرا . اشيروا لي فيها بشيء

----------


## إسلام علاء

أين أجد كتاب
التقصى في معرفة شيوخ مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه في الموطأ وذكر احاديثه
للحافظ ابن عبد البر النمري ؟

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أين أجد كتاب
> التقصى في معرفة شيوخ مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه في الموطأ وذكر احاديثه
> للحافظ ابن عبد البر النمري ؟


1. نسخة مكتبة عارف حكمت، تحت رقم : 19 مجاميع، في 115 ورقة، كتبت في القرن الثامن، وهي نسخة نفيسة.
2. نسخة المكتبة السعيدية بالهند، تحت رقم : 95 حديث، في 114 ورقة، كتبت في القرن الثالث عشر.
3. نسخة جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض، تحت رقم : 1289، في 102 ورقة، كتبت بخط محمد فتح الله العمولي المدني سنة 1306.
ومخطوطات المكتبة موجودة على النت، والحمد لله.
4. نسخة المكتبة البساطية بالمدينة النبوية، ولا أعرف عنها شيئاً.
5. نسخة دار الكتب المصرية بالقاهرة، تحت رقم : 9 ش، ولم يذكروا بياناتها في فهرس الدار.
وللكتاب نسخة بمكتبة الشيخ محمد العمري بالمدينة النبوية، ولا أعلم عنها شيئاً.

----------


## إسلام علاء

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جزاك الله خيرا


آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## إسلام علاء

أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيراً 
ماذا عن مخطوط : زهر الخمائل علي الشمائل للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي

أعلم أني قد أثقلت عليك ، نفع الله بك و جزاك عنا خيراً

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيراً 
> ماذا عن مخطوط : زهر الخمائل علي الشمائل للحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي
> 
> أعلم أني قد أثقلت عليك ، نفع الله بك و جزاك عنا خيراً


لا عليكم.
1. نسخة دار الكتب المصرية بالقاهرة، تحت رقم : 1867 حديث، ولم يذكروا في فهرس الدار بياناتها.
2. نسخة أخرى بدار الكتب المصرية، تحت رقم : 2568 حديث، في 56 صفحة.
3. نسخة ثالثة بدار الكتب المصرية، تحت رقم : 52 حديث حليم.
4. نسخة رابعة بمكتبة تشستربيتي بإيرلندا، تحت رقم : 5491، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 35 ب إلى ورقة 53 أ.

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

الجنائز للمروزي
الرد على أهل القدر لابي داود السجستاني
الحبائك في أخبار الملائك للسيوطي

----------


## إسلام علاء

نفع الله بكم

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> الجنائز للمروزي
> الرد على أهل القدر لابي داود السجستاني
> الحبائك في أخبار الملائك للسيوطي


الجنائز، والرد على أهل القدر : كلاهما مفقود حتى الآن، ولعل الله يُحدث بعد ذلك أمراً.
والحبائك للسيوطي نُسَخُه كثيرةٌ جداً، انظر الفهرس الشامل، مخطوطات الحديث ج 2 / ص 697 - 698، فقد ذكروا للكتاب أربعين مخطوطة.

----------


## عمر الدرويش

طلب مهــــــــــم :
أبحث أيها الأفاضل عن معلومات بشأن مخطوط قيّم علمت أنه لم يحقق ، قيل لي أنه موجود بمكتبات أرض الكنانة ( مصر )
 وهو مخطوط ( الجمــهــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــرة ) لمؤلفه عمر بن شــــــــبة  . 
أسأل أهل الخبرة بأن يوافونني بمعلومات عن المخطوط ونسخ من هذا المخطوط ومن أي مكتبة هو ولكم مني كل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيراً  ...

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> طلب مهــــــــــم :
> أبحث أيها الأفاضل عن معلومات بشأن مخطوط قيّم علمت أنه لم يحقق ، قيل لي أنه موجود بمكتبات أرض الكنانة ( مصر )
>  وهو مخطوط ( الجمــهــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــرة ) لمؤلفه عمر بن شــــــــبة  . 
> أسأل أهل الخبرة بأن يوافونني بمعلومات عن المخطوط ونسخ من هذا المخطوط ومن أي مكتبة هو ولكم مني كل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيراً  ...


له نسخة بدار الكتب المصرية، تحت رقم : 1194.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أرجو أخي أن تدلني على مكان مخطوط كتاب " نفس الصباح و شمس التبيين و الإيضاح " { تفسير غريب القرآن } لأبي جعفر أحمد بن عبد الصمد الخزرجي  - بارك الله فيك و كتب لك الأجر إن شاء الله

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أرجو أخي أن تدلني على مكان مخطوط كتاب " نفس الصباح و شمس التبيين و الإيضاح " { تفسير غريب القرآن } لأبي جعفر أحمد بن عبد الصمد الخزرجي  - بارك الله فيك و كتب لك الأجر إن شاء الله


له نسخة في المسجد الأحمدي بطنطا، تحت رقم : خ 25، ع 372، في 284 ورقة، كتبتْ سنة 744.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بارك الله فيك أخي و جازاك عن الباحثين كل خير .
بقي إن تفضلتم أن تدلوني على كيفية الحصول على نسخة مصورة من هذا المخطوط ، مع الإشارة إلى أنه قيل لي : لقد نقلت غالب مخطوطات المساجد بمصر إلى المكتبة المركزية للأوقاف بمسجد السيدة زينب بما فيها المسجد الأحمدي ... 
 وتقبلوا خالص مودتي

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> بارك الله فيك أخي و جازاك عن الباحثين كل خير .
> بقي إن تفضلتم أن تدلوني على كيفية الحصول على نسخة مصورة من هذا المخطوط ، مع الإشارة إلى أنه قيل لي : لقد نقلت غالب مخطوطات المساجد بمصر إلى المكتبة المركزية للأوقاف بمسجد السيدة زينب بما فيها المسجد الأحمدي ... 
>  وتقبلوا خالص مودتي


لا أدري.

----------


## قتيبة غلاب

نظم الدرر فى تناسب الايات والسور..للبقاعى

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> نظم الدرر فى تناسب الايات والسور..للبقاعى


انظر : الفهرس الشامل، مخطوطات التفسير وعلومه، ج 1 / ص 498 إلى ص 502.
فقد ذكروا للكتاب 116 نسخة.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

سؤالات القرآن
* لأبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن يوسف الغزنوي
المتوفي 611هـ وقيل 616هـ*

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> سؤالات القرآن
> * لأبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن يوسف الغزنوي
> المتوفي 611هـ وقيل 616هـ*


له نسخة بالمكتبة الظاهرية، تحت رقم : 518، في 81 ورقة، كتبت سنة 634، ولها مصوّرة بمركز جمعة الماجد، تحت رقم : 225291.

----------


## إسلام علاء

أسأل عن كتاب التبيين لأسماء المدلسين .. ما هي النسخ المتوفرة له في مكتبات المخطوطات ، و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الباجوري

الثقات للعجلي
ثم أخي الفاضل من الواضح أنك تستخدم قاعدة بيانات قد فرغت فيها العديد من فهارس المخطوطات فهل هذه 
القاعدة متاحة على الشبكة فإن ذلك سيكون فيه نفع كبير لطلبة العلم

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> أسأل عن كتاب التبيين لأسماء المدلسين .. ما هي النسخ المتوفرة له في مكتبات المخطوطات ، و جزاك الله خيرا


له نسخة بمكتبة الدولة ببرلين، تحت رقم : 9946، ضمن مجموع، من ورقة 60 إلى ورقة 69، كتبتْ نحو سنة 1000.
ونسخة ثانية بمكتبة خدابخش، تحت رقم : 714، في 14 ورقة، كتبتْ في القرن الثاني عشر تقديراً.
ونسخة ثالثة بالمكتبة السعيدية، تحت رقم : 491، في 11 ورقة، كتبتْ في القرن الثالث عشر.
ونسخة رابعة بالمكتبة الظاهرية، تحت رقم : 12 مجموع، من ورقة 139 إلى ورقة 154.
ونسخة خامسة بمكتبة فيض الله أفندي، ونسخة سادسة بمكتبة بودليانا.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> الثقات للعجلي
> ثم أخي الفاضل من الواضح أنك تستخدم قاعدة بيانات قد فرغت فيها العديد من فهارس المخطوطات فهل هذه 
> القاعدة متاحة على الشبكة فإن ذلك سيكون فيه نفع كبير لطلبة العلم


لا أدري، عدا المعتمد عليه في المطبوع.
ومن أوسع الفهارس التي أعتمد عليها : تاريخ التراث العربي لفؤاد سزكين، والفهرس الشامل، وخزانة التراث العربي.

----------


## عادل هلول

تحرير الأحكام على تحفة الحكام / محمد بن عبد القادر السعودي المالكي...  جزاك الله  خيرا

----------


## عبد الله آل موسى

كفر دولة الأتراك / سليمان بن سحمان النجدي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أخي على جهودك .
حاشية عثمان على منتهى الإرادات ، لعثمان حفيد المنتهى وليس عثمان النجدي ، أين هو ؟
وانظر هذا : 
من يدلنا على مكان هذا المخطوط ؟ [الأرشيف] - المجلس العلمي

----------


## بنان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مخطوط فتاوي ابن الصلاح اين اجدها, وشكرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

تحرير الأحكام على تحفة الحكام : له نسخة بالمكتبة الأزهرية، تحت رقم : ( 1793 ) بخيت 44478، بخط حسن بن محمَّد الشافعي سنة 959، في 165 ورقة، ولا أعرف غيرها.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> كفر دولة الأتراك / سليمان بن سحمان النجدي


لا أدري.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مخطوط فتاوي ابن الصلاح اين اجدها, وشكرا


للكتاب حوالي ستة عشر نسخة، انظرها في الفهرس الشامل، قسم الفقه وأصوله : ج 7 / ص 45 - 46.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> بارك الله فيك أخي على جهودك .
> حاشية عثمان على منتهى الإرادات ، لعثمان حفيد المنتهى وليس عثمان النجدي ، أين هو ؟
> وانظر هذا : 
> من يدلنا على مكان هذا المخطوط ؟ [الأرشيف] - المجلس العلمي


لا أدري.

----------


## حسان الأشهب

السلام عليكم،أخي الكريم أبحث عن نسخة أخرى لمخطوط بعنوان : شفاء المسترشدين في حكم اختلاف المجتهدين للعلائي، فقد وجدت الأولى في تركيا، وقطعت شوطا جيدا في تحقيقها، لكني ما زلت أبحث عن نسخة أخرى، فهل لك أن تدلنا عليها، جعلك الله بابا للخير

----------


## عمر خلوف

مخطوطات: (جيش التوشيح) للسان الدين بن الخطيب

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم،أخي الكريم أبحث عن نسخة أخرى لمخطوط بعنوان : شفاء المسترشدين في حكم اختلاف المجتهدين للعلائي، فقد وجدت الأولى في تركيا، وقطعت شوطا جيدا في تحقيقها، لكني ما زلت أبحث عن نسخة أخرى، فهل لك أن تدلنا عليها، جعلك الله بابا للخير


له نسخة بمكتبة كوبريلي، وأظنها هي المقصودة في كلامكم، ولا أعرف غيرها.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> مخطوطات: (جيش التوشيح) للسان الدين بن الخطيب


حققه الأستاذ هلال ناجي، ولا أعرف سوى المخطوطتين المذكورتين عنده، وحققه أحد المستشرقين في بريطانيا سنة 1997م ولم أطلع عليه.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك الطيبة ، وأرجو منك أخي البحث عن المخطوط الذي سألتك عنه آنفا ، إن استطعت ، فإني أحتاج إليه ، وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيك ، وينفع بك .

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك الطيبة ، وأرجو منك أخي البحث عن المخطوط الذي سألتك عنه آنفا ، إن استطعت ، فإني أحتاج إليه ، وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيك ، وينفع بك .


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.
وسأبحث عنه في فهارس أخرى لعلي أجده.
وفقكم الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله في جهودك ، وجعلك مفتاحا للخير ، مغلاقا للشر / وموفق بإذن الله .

----------


## الانباري البارع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز: عندي سؤال عن مخطوط أين أجد له نسخ...؟؟

عنوان المخطوط: غنيمه الفريقين من حكم الرفاعي ابي العلمين
اسم المؤلف: هاشم الأحمدي، الرفاعيوجزاك  الله  عني وعن طلبة العلم كل خير

----------


## حسان الأشهب

بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك المثوبة، ونور قلبك، وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله في جهودك ، وجعلك مفتاحا للخير ، مغلاقا للشر / وموفق بإذن الله .


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز: عندي سؤال عن مخطوط أين أجد له نسخ...؟؟
> 
> عنوان المخطوط: غنيمه الفريقين من حكم الرفاعي ابي العلمين
> اسم المؤلف: هاشم الأحمدي، الرفاعيوجزاك  الله  عني وعن طلبة العلم كل خير


له نسخة بمركز الملك فيصل بالرياض، تحت رقم : ب 17145 ، ولا أعرف غيرها.

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

> بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك المثوبة، ونور قلبك، وحفظك من كل سوء


اللهم آمين، وإياكم.

----------

